# SQL Datumabfrage mit WHERE und BETWEEN ...AND



## eka2 (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo,ich möchte aus einer Access Datenbank (Felder als kurzes Datum formatiert) aus einem VB 6.0 Programm eine Abfrage für einen Tag sowie eine Woche machen und in einem ADO Grid darstellen.

Dabei bekomme ich für die Abfragen:
1.)
  strSQL = "SELECT SaleNum, ShirtID, Qty, ShirtSize, Color, Monogr, Pocket, PriceWTax FROM SaleItem WHERE SaleDate = " & gdtmOrdDate

2.)
dtmDate = gdtmOrdDate - 7

    strSQL = "SELECT SaleNum, ShirtID, Qty, ShirtSize, Color, Monogr, Pocket, PriceWTax FROM SaleItem WHERE SaleDate BETWEEN " & dtmDate & " And " & gdtmOrdDate & "

immer den Fehler:Zahl in Abfrageausdruck. Ich habe die Daten auch schon mit # # umrahmt, jedoch kommt dann die Meldung Synthaxfehler in Datum 'SaleDate = #30.07.2007#'

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bernd1984 (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

lass dir doch mal die Variable strSQL ausgeben und poste die Ausgabe, dann wird es etwas leichter dir eine Antwort zu geben.

Ich vermute der Fehler ist dieser:


> Synthaxfehler in Datum 'SaleDate = #30.07.2007#'


sollte so aussehen:

```
SaleDate = '#30.07.2007#'
```


----------



## d2wap (31. Juli 2007)

Zudem kommt noch dazu, dass du ein deutsches Datumsformat hast.
Optional kannst du auch #mm/dd/yyyy# nehmen - dann gibts da sicher keine Probleme was das Datum betrifft...


----------



## _Truck_ (31. Juli 2007)

Bernd1984 hat gesagt.:


> sollte so aussehen:
> 
> ```
> SaleDate = '#30.07.2007#'
> ```



Es müsste aber auch ohne ' gehen !



d2wap hat gesagt.:


> Zudem kommt noch dazu, dass du ein deutsches Datumsformat hast.
> Optional *kannst* du auch #mm/dd/yyyy# nehmen - dann gibts da sicher keine Probleme was das Datum betrifft...



Meines Wissen *muss* man dieses DateFormat in Access benutzen


Gruß Truck


----------

